# Discipline



## Rob_078 (Aug 13, 2012)

Any one got any good tips on discipline, for nipping and barking?
I have tried coins in a bottle, water spray and firm commands but she seems to just wag her tail at all of these.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

You haven't said how old she is Rob_078, our girl is 15 weeks and it is still very much a learning curve for us. Is she randomly barking or is there something happening for her to do it? I tend to ignore Bella when she does it, no attention and she does stop. The nipping is getting better for us now, it was really bad in the beginning. I would say a stern no and move away from her, I would tell my children to stand up turn away from her and come out of the room from her. She is now learning we won't put up with it, it is a very frustrating time but it does get better


----------



## Rob_078 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi she is 9 weeks old so i do expect it to be puppy behaviour but i would like her to know when its too much.Barking normally occurs when we ignore her but its not to bad as she goes to sleep normally.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Your pup is still very young and the nipping goes on for a while yet. When she nips you yelp enough for to hear it, walk away and give her no attention. Consistency is the key to this kind of behaviour. The barking I would just ignore, the more you make of it the more she will do it. You can't have had her very long so she will be adjusting to her surroundings and new family. Give her time and she will settle down. This forum has been a godsend for me, any problems you have just keep posting. There are a lot of experienced people on here glad to help


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Rob_078 said:


> Any one got any good tips on discipline, for nipping and barking?
> I have tried coins in a bottle, water spray and firm commands but she seems to just wag her tail at all of these.


I just read in your reply post that pup is 9 weeks old. That means you have had it for maybe one or two weeks yeah?? 

That being the case, here is the best advice you will ever get for dealing with these issues.......


LEARN SOME PATIENCE!!!!!!!!!


I mean that in the nicest possible way. But seriously, you've had the pup all of 5 minutes. Altering or moulding any behaviour takes more than 5 minutes of training and work, more than one weeks training and work and for the most part, more than one month of training and work. Just keep at it. be consistent and repeat, repeat, repeat!!!! 

Best wishes with your new pup and I look forward to hearing the progress reports and seeing some awesome puppy pics!!!


----------

